# 19 wk German Shepherd with rear hind paralysis



## rambomello (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello,

We purchased a 12 week male West German Show line german shepherd. After a couple of days we noticed he was dragging his rear paws and very weak in his hind legs. We took him to our vet and he recommended we wait a couple of weeks to see if things improved as he grew into his large paws. After 4 weeks things did not improve so the vet suggested we go to a neurologist. The neurologist did a MRI and found he had a congential abnormal vertebrae where two of his thoracic vertebrae were fused together causing his spinal cord to be compressed. The neurologist said the only option would be to perform surgery to stabilize him so that he wouldn't get worse and that was only a 50/50 chance. There is nothing we can do to try to decompress the spinal cord and we even went for a second opinion and the options were the same. We are willing to try anything if we knew there was a chance to improve his condition. However, at this time things are not looking good so we need to start considering other options. 

Our puppy is a beautiful, sweet, loving full of life puppy who gets along with everyone and other dogs. The issue is that my wife and I work during the day so we are not able to give him the attention he needs during the day. For example, he is not able to get up on his own so during the day he can't get up to eat or drink. Also, as he continues to get bigger and heavier it's going to make it impossible for us to carry him up and down the stairs for him to go outside. Once we pick him up and bring him outside, he is able to somewhat move around and go to the bathroom outside on his own (he is NOT incontinent). We have consider getting him a wheelchair which would help him once he is outside but still won't solve the issue of carrying him up and down the stairs and him being able to get up during the day. Therefore, as much as it will break our hearts to give him away we believe it would be in his best interest to go to someone who is capable of handling a disabled dog and giving him the attention he deserves. 

I have contacted some disability shelters but unfortunately they are full. So we are looking for someone who could adopt our puppy and provide him the support he needs. We would even be willing to purchase a wheel chair to whoever would be willing to take him and give him a life he deserves and I know the love he would provide would be well worth it. If anyone has any ideas please let us know. We live in Connecticut and are willing to travel to almost anywhere along the East coast. Thanks


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I would go back to the breeder and see what can be done. Some may not agree with me, but I would want my money back or another puppy (with no health issues). The breeder can take him in the meantime, and rehome him or whatever is necessary.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would be so jumping up and down with outrage at the vet who asks you to wait a few weeks for the dog to grow into his large feet .
To grow into his large feet !? Really? What does he have deep-sea diver weighted boot-feet?

What if the dog had an injury with soft tissue damage that needed an anti-inflammatory. Information is power .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would most definitely contact the breeder -- difference between congenital and inheritable == many issues in backs in wgsl's as laid out in this German documentary The End of a German Legend https://vimeo.com/36247596 . Lumbar stenosis -- breeders just do not seem to care. 
Here is a discussion we had on this forum two years ago 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eos/440833-video-german-tv-subject-breed.html

This particular pup was purchased at 12 weeks.
Did the breeder not see anything suspicious, then for their own peace of mind had their vet have a closer look. 
When the vet checked the pups out for the health certificate that should accompany the dog to its new home, did they (he/she) not do some neurological testing ? This includes visual , sound, balancing , and responses to physical sensation. 

For this pup - complicated surgery in a very delicate area with a 50/50 chance of only stabilizing him in his present condition does not look good. 

this quote " For example, he is not able to get up on his own so during the day he can't get up to eat or drink"

is no quality of life . He can't do this at 16 weeks -- that means he will be unable to move himself to go and eliminate .

You noticed "something" wrong at 12 weeks - so has this progressed this dramatically over a one-month period?

the dog can't enjoy freedom and movement and dignity .

his body will have muscle atrophy , circulation and respiratory problems , bed sores , and frustration ---

if it were my decision I would probably give this pup a humane end . Who knows what will happen with a future
of rehoming -- it might be the worst of all choices if the dog ends up abused , neglected, or as a bait dog for fighting dog sickos. 

if I sound angry it is because I love dogs , GSD dogs above all , and I will be angry until utmost attention is given to eliminate the oh-so-many issues that seem to be neglected in breeding considerations -- SOUNDNESS of temperament and body .


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I agree with Carmen on this. 

I am so sorry that your pup is dealing with this and your family. I know that you love him to bits and are upset. But this pup is not going to have a quality life. If I was able to afford the surgery, I would do and take my chances. But if not then I think humane euthanasia is an appropriate option. I don't think it's fair to ask another family to take on this responsibility. 

I would be all over this breeder as well. You got a puppy with serious life debilitating issues. And you are doing a great job, but there must be some responsibility on their part for selling you this pup.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I mostly agree with the others but right now the puppy is full of life. Put his food and water bowls near him when you work so he can access them. Why can he get around outside but not in your house? Could laying down a rug or different flooring help?

I would definitely be in touch with the breeder. What is your warranty? Would this breeder help with the cost of the surgery if you choose that option? 50/50 chances aren't the best odds but euthanization is 100% and permanent.

Since you say this puppy is full of life, before considering euthanization, let him live as long as you are able to tend to his needs and he is comfortable. One is alive in this world for such a very short time, but gone forever. If it were me, I would not rush the end for such a young puppy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would call, the breeder and get another dog. If you weren't working or were home more, you could handle it, but your lifestyle doesn't seem to match a high need dog. If the breeder pays for surgery, there will be someone willing to take this on. I agree with Carm, it should be done soon if at all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote " if you choose that option? 50/50 chances aren't the best odds"

if it were a 50/50 chance of improvement I would think differently --- but this is not the case , as the OP said , quote "perform surgery to stabilize him so that he wouldn't get worse and that was only a 50/50 chance"

that is to stabilize him at his present state .

-- then --- there is the actual operation , necessitating a specialists , for high risks assumed procedure 
-- then --- there are the post surgery needs for antibiotics which are necessary - but you have to factor in the 
altered digestive system and likely antibiotic-diarrhea .

-- then --- you have to consider the dog is growing and more difficult to move because of additional size and weight 

a great deal of serious thought has to be put into ANY one of the options to entertain.

the breeder ? wonder if they are hobby - puppy producing type , or more serious and conscientious ? Whichever , they need to know and help with the situation you are in , starting with a FULL REFUND - this dog wasn't healthy from the moment you took him on.

so very very sad for the pup . 

the breeder must be informed because , and do ask your neurologist on this point , chances are there are other pups , in this litter or previously , or in the future , that will have similar problems -- heritable -- and this needs to stop


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A rescue took in a young puppy about the same age as yours with a similiar issue. They made a wheelchair for her and she doesn't miss a beat. She plays with the other dogs and everything. It breaks my heart to watch the videos, but they are adopting her out and she will make someone who has time a good pet. Right now they do have to clean up after her because she doesn't even realize she is going to the bathroom. 

I would not put this pup to sleep, I would contact the breeder and maybe even get a second opinion. If I didn't have several dogs, I would take a dog with a disability in a minute, there has to be someone out there that can do so with yours if you guys can't. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just as a thought.. Try a chiropractor.. It won't change the fusion but may allow more circulation and nerve response to return to his limbs.. I had a young male that would go lame on a hind leg as a yearling.. X-rays from s vet said spinal chord was compressed by vertebrae and needed surgery or he would die... Yeah, right... 2 chiropractic visits later no more lameness... I would have him adjusted every couple of months and never had a problem thereafter... 

Not saying it is the end all perfect option, but it may be a viable option..


----------



## rambomello (Sep 14, 2016)

I have gone back to the breeder and based on the purchase contract he was willing to replace the puppy. However, based on the amount of work we have with our disabled puppy we wouldn't be able to handle another puppy and it won't be fair to either one. So the breeder has offered us a full refund which we have agreed to but will see if he follows through.

Thanks


----------



## rambomello (Sep 14, 2016)

The breeder has agreed to give us a new puppy or a full refund but does not want the puppy back because he has no use for him and would probably just have him put down which at this time is not an option for us.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

was the breeder at all surprised?


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi! I work with dogs who need all sorts of back surgeries every day!

I'm sorry you were sold a puppy like this. It should not have happened, and does not have a good answer. Your first rec of watching the puppy for four weeks was idiotic and arguably negligent. Four weeks to refer you to a neurologist? After acute symptoms of paresis? SMH. As a licensed tech, I do NOT say that lightly. 

So your options could look something like this: 

1. Euthanize. 

2. Surgery. 

I read your thoughts about option one, so here are mine on option 2...

Spinal surgery is intense. You need to go to a specialty hospital where the neurologist is to have it done. This is VERY VERY EXPENSIVE. Do not be surprised if your quote for surgery and hospitalization exceeds several THOUSAND dollars. It will most likely not include physical therapy, which is essential to recovery. I also strongly suggest hyperbaric chamber therapy. After all of that...your dog may still never walk again or have a decent quality of life. Pain will most likely be reduced (I say most likely because absolutes are for siths, not medicine), but it is not a magic fix-it type deal. Your dog may still need a wheelchair and intense nursing care for life. 
Intense nursing care = help with feeding and water, physical therapy such as passive range of motion, prevention of decubitus ulcers, bladder expression, preventing urine scald, preventing lung problems from laying down too long...not to mention, how to keep the mind healthy?

Was your puppy evaluated for deep pain? Patients who test positive for deep pain have a decent-good prognosis. Dogs who test negative have a poor prognosis. Your dog sounds as if he is most likely negative. I am so sorry, but euthanasia is the kindest option IMHO. I have seen many GSDs with disc/back problems have surgery. They slip discs, they are prone to narrowing of where the spine can go...they seem to handle all of it less well than other breeds. They have a dignity and true love of liberty that becomes very difficult for them to lose. Larger dogs are also much more difficult to care for when they cannot walk or stand without assistance. Not only putting him through surgery but then wanting someone else to take on the burden (so he is taken from his family) will be very hard on him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Irie said:


> Hi! I work with dogs who need all sorts of back surgeries every day!
> 
> I'm sorry you were sold a puppy like this. It should not have happened, and does not have a good answer. Your first rec of watching the puppy for four weeks was idiotic and arguably negligent. Four weeks to refer you to a neurologist? After acute symptoms of paresis? SMH. As a licensed tech, I do NOT say that lightly.
> 
> ...



I do agree with the post surgical life quality expectations.
I have seen the results of heroic efforts , more selfish than realistic , which only put the poor animal through more pain and trauma .

totally agree with this " Your first rec of watching the puppy for four weeks was idiotic and arguably negligent. Four weeks to refer you to a neurologist?. "


----------



## tbeck3579 (Nov 13, 2016)

llombardo said:


> A rescue took in a young puppy about the same age as yours with a similiar issue. They made a wheelchair for her and she doesn't miss a beat. She plays with the other dogs and everything. It breaks my heart to watch the videos, but they are adopting her out and she will make someone who has time a good pet. Right now they do have to clean up after her because she doesn't even realize she is going to the bathroom.
> 
> I would not put this pup to sleep, I would contact the breeder and maybe even get a second opinion. If I didn't have several dogs, I would take a dog with a disability in a minute, there has to be someone out there that can do so with yours if you guys can't.
> 
> Good Luck.


I see this post is several months old, but if you google "dog wheelchair" there are several manufactures. I am looking at one that is adjustable which may be the best option for a growing puppy. This particular chair is lightweight and can be folded so you can easily put it in the car. My husband is disabled and I can tell you from that experience, a lightweight chair, adjustable, that can fit in the car is easier for the caregiver. They are expensive though so I'm hoping to find a used one.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Trying contacting the folks at Petswithdisabilities.org - these people are saints. Their first dog was a white GSD named Duke who broke his back when he was only a year old and he lived a very fun filled life in his wheelchair. He could fetch better than most healthy dogs. 

They can help you with some good, honest advice and point you in a good direction. 

Best of luck to you - you are certainly in a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

This is why I am against show lines. Show line breeding has completely ruined this breed. So much so that it leaked into the working lines as well. Get your money back from the breeder and get a good working line with a trusted pedigree.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

As a registered nurse who was a vet tech before this, I hope this poor dog has been put to sleep. Dogs are creatures of pure unconditional love. I believe they are born again. This one should be let go. I hope these people let him go and got 'Nuther Puppy', the best cure for dead dog sadness. Puppies make us laugh. They make us know that life goes on. An aura of happiness surrounds people with puppies. His doggy soul might even come back to you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*it might be the worst of all choices if the dog ends up abused , neglected, or as a bait dog for fighting dog sickos. *


^^^this.


As Carmen pointed out, euth may be the best option as you are likely going to rescue out for free and cut your losses. If the breeder is willing to offer new pup, but not the costs incurred for euth (which seems to be on you), then you perhaps should look into a wheel chair and give him the best you can until the other issues noted that 'might' happen, start to happen...take ownership either way. Dogs are not disposable when they are sick, handicapped, aggressive or other... 


I agree with trying a chiro. Trying surgery if you can afford. Euth if your only option is to rehome for free (reasons noted in bold) But I do not agree with rehoming the dog.


----------

